# 2.7t 2001 s4 Temp Warning intermitant in cluster



## nmaranta (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys. Intermitantly i get a warning in red in the cluster with the temp symbol with "waving" lines under the symbol. The temp gauge in the cluster reads fine, never overheats, coolant level is full. Usually only happens on cold starts and goes away after a few seconds. Bad coolant temp sensor? 2001 audi s4 2.7


----------

